# Any idea why my poodle mix walk diagonally?



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Google "dog walks sideways". They have a variety of possibilities there.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. I saw this 
https://wagwalking.com/behavior/why-do-dogs-run-sideways

I would however mention it to my vet and let him see how he walks the next time I go there. What a remarkable transition in your pup. He looks so good now.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Cute pup !

I don’t know if it’s the angle of the picture, but his back leg on the first picture looks like it’s in an outward position, almost deformed. Did the vet carefully check his articulations and patellas ? I think the explanation is with the way his legs is angled, it doesn’t look right.

But I’m no vet, so you need to ask next time.

He also looks like he has a bad front (might also be the angle of the picture). Many dogs do and it’s nothing major, but combined with the back legs, it might contribute to the diagonal walking.

This is probably a dog that I woudln’t want jumping up on the couch. I would try and protect his joints as much as possible. But again, it might be the angle if the picture. Hard to say.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

When you say diagonally that can mean a couple of things in dogs. Some dog breeds have strange gates - as in they move feet on the same side at the same time - like back right and front out and back at the same side - which looks like they are rolling. Many herding breeds do this when they are in herding mode. Same for the Maltese but in a slightly different way. Or do you mean the dog cannot move forward but only sideways? It is called crabbing - literally walking like a crab. It is important to find out if your dog does this always - or only at certain speeds? If it has always walked like that or this just started?
Hip Dyplasia is the most common serious disease that causes it - but It could also be just habit. Your vet would be best in assessing it - you should be prepared with a video if this is truly a concern because most dogs tend to behave very differently at the vets than at home (so they may not display the behavior on cue in a stressy situation).
If it is sudden onset than it could be a balance issue - again something to be discussed with the vet.

There is a lot of discussion of gait variations in dogs in this article - maybe something sounds familiar: https://janedogs.com/dog-gait-or-movement-terminology/


----------



## Lorib64 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you everyone.

I am going to have to take a video for the vet. I don't know how to describe it. It is his regular walk, but it looks off. He has always walked like this since we have had him. He uses his front paws like hands. He does jump up and down on furniture.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Bless you for adopting this little cutie. He looks SO much better than when you first got him. Form leads to function, so with poor conformation you are going to get poor movement. I see dogs all the time at the dog park who trot diagonally. It doesn't seem to bother them at all. Hopefully this is just a "cosmetic" issue and nothing more. He is such an adorable dog.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

My tpoo growing up sort of walked diagonally when she was in a fast prance. I never thought much of it except that maybe she was so excited to get somewhere, her legs got out of sync 

Fast forward to 35 years later and I got a tpoo. When he walks excitedly, his hind legs also go out of sync  And yes, both dogs pranced. They didn't walk


----------



## Lorib64 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you. I am going to have the vet check him out.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Look for a vet chiropractor. He could just need an adjustment.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Definitely a good idea to take a video from all angles while he both walks and runs to show the Vet! What a cutie! He sure looks different from when you first got him!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Based on the first picture I think this could be related to conformation and that videos for the vet (and us if you want to share here) could sort that out.


As an aside for other people who might wonder about something similar. It can be a behavioral thing. If a dog has been taught to seek continuous eye contact and the person walks at a pace that is a mismatch to the dog they can end up side winding to come somewhat out front to look for the person's face.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My little Chi mix, Jose` did something that sounds a little like what you're describing. He still managed to go in a straight line. But he tracked sort of diagonally, while winding up going straight. I'd liken it to a car that is badly out of alignment. Did you ever see a car in front of you that was badly out of alignment? That's how he moved when he trotted. But it caused him no problem whatsoever. He had the cutest little prance and that only really showed up when trotting. 

It's likely a conformation flaw, as it was with Jose`. He was unique looking. But yeah...see what the vet thinks when he can actually watch him move.


----------

